# 22 years old marriage needs help



## caritas (Apr 10, 2010)

I was 29 and she was 24 when we married 22 years ago. We are both highly educated and have a very comfortable upper middle class life. We are still both looking fit and have an active social life shared with many good friends. She retired herself 3 years ago and devoted all her life to our son, our dog, other dogs, cats, her family and her friends . I feel like I mean to her the money bringing person. My son loves me very much, we are like brothers, shares a lot with me.

She has not been willing to sleep in our bedroom with the excuse that she likes to go to sleep while watching tv for about 4 years. We haven’t had sex may be for more than 2 years. She is not a person to sit and talk about the problems I/we have. She is closed to such communication. She acts as if she won’t care even if I have a relation with someone else.

For the sake of our son’s psychology I suffered this for many years but now exhausted indeed to play this role. Any ideas to turn on this marriage/her ..


----------



## snglbuni (Mar 1, 2014)

I am sorry to hear that this is happening. Do you have a television in your room & do you mind if she watches television while you sleep... so at least she is in the same bed as you?

When is the last time ya'll went on a couples get away? Even if it's in town close by but maybe a b&b?

You may not think she wants to discuss the situation, but you don't know unless you at least try. 

I would try and take her somewhere on a weekend getaway. Dinner, wine, and maybe an open discussion about how you are feeling. Hopefully she will open up to you. 

Ya'll have been together for such a long time... Hope ya'll can get through this.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

WHOOPS !! didn't see it was a Zombie Thread !


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you think it's good for your son's psychology to watch you suffer in a loveless marriage? Kids aren't blind.


----------

